# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Spore

## S1mple

*Жанр:* симулятор эволюции
*Издатель:* Electronic Arts
*Разработчик:* Maxis
*Дистрибьютор:* Софтклаб
*Локализация:* Софтклаб
*Носитель:* Один DVD
*Дата выхода:* 5 сентября 2008 года
*Дата выхода в России:* сентябрь 2008 года
*Дата выхода лаборатории существ:* 17 июня 2008 года
*Официальный сайт:* http://www.electronicarts.ru/games/12894,PC/
*Полезные ссылки:*
*Превью от журнала "Игромания"*
*Видеоролики*
*Скриншоты*
*Скачать набор для создания фансайта*
*Youtube Канал Spore*
*Существа, созданные разработчиками*
*Патч 1.1 для Лаборатории Существ*
*Патч 1.2*
*Фансайты:*
*www.prospore.ru
spore-evolution.ru
sporepedia.ru
Spore: The Movie*


От издателяЖизнь зародилась в капле воды. Миллиарды лет эволюции и тысячи мутаций привели земную фауну к ее нынешнему состоянию. Однако как происходит сложнейшее развитие от бактерии к целой цивилизации — величайшая тайна, полог которой откидывает Spore. Попав в эпоху, когда поверхность планеты населяли лишь простейшие существа, вы начинаете развивать их, помогая преодолевать этапы эволюции. Со временем под вашим управлением окажется величайшая цивилизация во вселенной, которая сможет отправиться в космос на поиски новых миров! Каково это — быть творцом разумной жизни?

Spore — это новое амбициозное творение легендарного Уилла Райта, создателя гениальных SimCity и The Sims. Впервые в истории электронных развлечений вы и только вы определяете, каким будет окружающий мир в следующую секунду. Облик расы и вся ее культура в самом широком понимании этого слова определяется исключительно вашим воображением! Только от создателя зависит, получатся его чада добрыми философами или кровожадными чудовищами, понесут они знания низшим народам или жестоко поработят соседей по галактике. В Spore никто не указывает, что делать и как поступить. Это ваш мир, и вы — его хозяин!

Особенности игры*Миллионы лет эволюции.* Многотрудный путь начинается с самых примитивных форм жизни, для которых наивысший успех — не быть съеденными старшими собратьями. Но впереди — целых шесть этапов развития, каждый из которых кардинально отличается от других и является маленьким шагом на пути к заветной цели — вселенскому господству!*Мир, о котором вы мечтали.* Вы и только вы определяете внешний вид собственноручно выращенных существ, облик их архитектуры, направление развития науки и множество других аспектов жизни. Но свобода творчества — лишь малая часть всех возможностей Spore!*Простота — залог успеха.* Несмотря на глобальность замысла, Spore интуитивно понятна и легка в освоении. Кроме того, игре не чужд здоровый юмор, поэтому божественный промысел окажется еще и веселым.*Война или мир?* Вселенная Spore населена другими цивилизациями, каждая из которых обладает своими особенностями, наукой и культурой. Подружиться с соседями или подчинить их своей воле, уничтожить или оказать помощь в развитии, встать на защиту добра или присягнуть на верность первозданному злу — свой путь каждый выбирает сам!*Вселенной хватит на всех!* Вместе с другими игроками Spore вы заселите огромную галактику на просторах сети, получив уникальную возможность общаться и взаимодействовать с другими Творцами.*Ни один вопрос не останется без ответа.* Чтобы пребывание в виртуальном мире было приятным и комфортным, в игру встроена специальная энциклопедия — Sporepedia, где вы найдете ответы на все вопросы.
*Системные требования для Лаборатории существ:*
*РС
*Операционная система: Windows XP или Windows Vista

Процессор: 2.0 GHz P4 процессор или ему похожий

ОЗУ: (XP) 512 MB или больше (Vista) 768 MB или больше 

Жесткий Диск: Вам необходимо минимум 300 MB свободного места для игры и дополнительное свободное место под созданных существ.

Видео: *128 MB Видеокарта, с поддержкой Pixel Shader 2.0 

*Для компьютеров, использущих интегрированную графику необходим графический чипсет: Intel Integrated Chipset GMA 950 (или выше) с Dual 2.0 GHz ЦПУ, или 1.7 GHz Core 2 Duo, или ему похожий.

Поддерживаемые видеокарты: ATI Radeon(TM) series 9500, 9600, 9800, X300, X600, X700, X800, X850, X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950, 2400, 2600, 2900, 3650, 3850. NVIDIA GeForce series FX 5900, FX 5950,
6200, 6500, 6600, 6800, 7200, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8400, 8500, 8600, 8800. Intel(R) Extreme Graphics GMA 950, GMA X3000, GMA X3100

*Системные требования игры для PC:*
Для WINDOWS XP 
• 2.0 ГГц P4 процессор или более мощный
• 512 МБ оперативной памяти
• 128 МБ Видеокарта, С поддержкой Pixel Shader 2.0
• Около 6 ГБ свободного места на диске
Для WINDOWS VISTA
• 2.0 ГГц P4 процессор или более мощный
• 768 МБ оперативной памяти
• 128 МБ Видеокарта, С поддержкой Pixel Shader 2.0
• Около 6 ГБ свободного места на диске

Для компьютеров со свтроенными графическими чипсетами: 
• Intel Integrated Chipset, 945GM или выше.
• 2.6 ГГц Pentium D CPU, или 1.8 ГГц Core 2 Duo или похожий.
• 768 МБ оперативной памяти

Поддерживаемый видеокарты

ATI Radeon(TM) series 
• 9500, 9600, 9800
• X300, X600, X700, X800, X850
• X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950
• 2400, 2600, 2900,
• 3650, 3850

NVIDIA Geforce series 
• FX 5900, FX 5950
• 6200, 6500, 6600, 6800,
• 7200, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950
• 8400, 8500, 8600, 8800

Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 
• GM950, GMX3000, GMX3100

----------


## Tos

Классная игра, недавно только заценил. Первый и второй этапы вообще залипательные!

----------


## IrynaKozak

Увидела вашу тему, и такая ностальгия нахлынула. Вот думаю не скачать ли ее снова? Но к сожалению не имею много свободного времени.

----------

